# Fake Habanos



## athomas2 (May 13, 2007)

I have seen many questions from people buying fakes when they go out of the country. I was thinking that we could make a thread with pictures that showed what real ones look like VS the fakes. This might help people out. I haven't seen a post like this, but there are so many i could be wrong.


----------



## mrmikey32 (Dec 7, 2010)

I leave on thursday, tell me how i can help out!


----------



## athomas2 (May 13, 2007)

I haven't had much experience with them nor have i left the country. So if there is anyone who can help other BOTL with their experience would be good.


----------



## mrmikey32 (Dec 7, 2010)

thats what im saying, i leave to go out of the country, so what do you want pics of?


but as cool as your idea is, there are two great websites already on the topic


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Aficionado has a section on it and you can find a TON of info on that "cuban cigar website" that I'm not sure if I'm allowed to link to.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Try this Google real vs fake habanos what to look for!
Good place to start!


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

Here's a good tip that doesnt require worrying too much about what to look for ... research who is a reputable and Habanos licensed retailer (shop) in the part of the Country that you will be visiting. 

DONT BUY OFF SOME DUDE ON THE STREET PULLING THEM OUT OF HIS BACKPACK!


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Another tip - if you can bargain to get the price down, they are likely fake.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Most of the fakes on the street are obvious. Glass topped box, etc. Fakes in stores can look authentic, but the vast majority are counterfeit. 

I either go to a LCdH or carry my own. Plus mine are a hell of a lot cheaper.

I don’t think that trying to figure out real vs fake cigars is a great way to spend your precious vacation time.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

mrmikey32 said:


> I leave on thursday, tell me how i can help out!


You may have already posted, but where are you going?


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Mikey, where are you going?

See if there is a "La Casa Del Habano"

They are licensed Habanos retailers and they are all over the world. Just hit up their website to find a shop where you will be!

Jim


----------



## mrmikey32 (Dec 7, 2010)

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/habanos-discussion/285928-going-trip-what-look.html

St. Thomas, Virgin Islands 
Bridgetown, Barbados 
Castries, Saint Lucia 
Basseterre, St Kitts, Saint Kitts 
Nevis - St. Maarten, Netherlands Antilles

and then 4 days in Puerto rico, and i will be stopping in miami for a day too


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

*Fake*
A "friend" just tried to sell a box of these to a good BOTL friend of mine. Not just a BOTL, but an overall good guy... The odd thing was (besides being fakes) the guy NEVER sells any of his cigars and was readly wanting to sell this box off.


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

thebayratt said:


> *Fake*
> A "friend" just tried to sell a box of these to a good BOTL friend of mine. Not just a BOTL, but an overall good guy... The odd thing was (besides being fakes) the guy NEVER sells any of his cigars and was readly wanting to sell this box off.


lame, did the "friend" try to sell 'em as genuine CC? if so, guess he is no longer a "friend".


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

jimbo1 said:


> lame, did the "friend" try to sell 'em as genuine CC? if so, guess he is no longer a "friend".


He did try and pass them off as real. 
We knew he was a little on the "shady" side, but he crossed the line with that!! He is still an aquintance, but won't do any dealings with him in any CC department from now on.
He gave my buddy the fake to try out. He didn't look at it well when he got it. When he got home, he saw it better and realized it wasn't rite. If the "friend" asks, im sure he will be let known nicely they are fake. But until them, he is not going to bring them up.

I think this is a good thread and more people should post more pics of real/fakes to help CC noobs.


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

My advise don't risk it. 

Go enjoy the holiday then when you get home order from a reputable dealer and have them delivered to you - no questions no hassels.

The only exception if you find a lcdh and you can by a prized RE or your in Cuba and you find a treasure. 

Other then that the hassel or authenticating, carrying and caring for cigars on a trip takes away from the trip. But that is just my 2 cents

I always try to vist a cigar (or many cigar shops on my holidays) only because its nice to have a picture talk with local cigar smokers (learn whats popular in Argentina, Boston, or where have you) smoke one in the shop but don't stress about getting big purchases.

Plus most times the vendors online have better prices, selections, and storage (I assume)


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

athomas2 said:


> I have seen many questions from people buying fakes when they go out of the country. I was thinking that we could make a thread with pictures that showed what real ones look like VS the fakes. This might help people out. I haven't seen a post like this, but there are so many i could be wrong.


A quick google search will give you all you need.....
But the short version LCDH is your friend.


----------



## Mr. Slick (Aug 17, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Try this Google real vs fake habanos what to look for!
> Good place to start!


Right on: A quick google search will provide hours of informational reading. IMHO a good start is at Cigar aficionado counterfeit gallery.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 8, 2009)

thebayratt said:


> *Fake*
> A "friend" just tried to sell a box of these to a good BOTL friend of mine. Not just a BOTL, but an overall good guy... The odd thing was (besides being fakes) the guy NEVER sells any of his cigars and was readly wanting to sell this box off.


Hey Shawn.... Are you saying the cigars are fake just from looking at the band? I've poured over your photo but I'm unable to see any differences between the cigar in your attachment and the real deal. I assume I'm missing something obvious on the fake band but I just can't find it??

Your attachment:










Current (2009 on) Boli band from Trevor's site:


----------



## Mutombo (Aug 3, 2010)

Cletus said:


> Hey Shawn.... Are you saying the cigars are fake just from looking at the band? I've poured over your photo but I'm unable to see any differences between the cigar in your attachment and the real deal. I assume I'm missing something obvious on the fake band but I just can't find it??


I was thinking the exact same thing. Maybe I'm missing something obvious, but that band looks like any Bolivar I've ever had...


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

The only thing that looks different is the gold border looks more matte than a real Bolivar... but that could just be the picture(lack of reflected light, ie flash/scanner).

Unless he's confusing the old band as being fake. :dunno:


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm also trying to figure it out. What am I overlooking?


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

I think this is a good thread and more people should post more pics of real/fakes to help CC noobs.[/QUOTE]
You want pics? Bought these from a good BOTL here on Puff. He knew they were fake, and I bought them as fakes...


----------



## hoosiers2006 (Nov 23, 2010)

I love hearing the old, "Hey, I know a guy that works in the factory and he get the same cigars for half the price". In most cases, use the old saying that if it seems to good to be true, then in it probably is.


----------



## Shaz (Oct 10, 2008)

Those bands are hilarious. And a glass top to boot. priceless!!:madgrin:


----------



## Mr. Slick (Aug 17, 2010)

Shaz said:


> Those bands are hilarious. And a glass top to boot. priceless!!:madgrin:


Yeah! They are pretty horrible. If all the fakes had bands that were that slopily printed it would take all the fun out of the inspection process.
:rofl:


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Counterfeit Gallery | Cigar Aficionado

Neither pics have the "Cuba" under the Habana. *Maybe these are pre 2009?*


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

thebayratt said:


> Neither pics have the "Cuba" under the Habana. *Maybe these are pre 2009?*


They could still be fake, but from the bands alone, I don't see it. Plus, there are a lot more pre-2009 Bolivars out there than post-2009 ones.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Old band = No "Cuba" (Your pic)
New Band = "Cuba" with a lighter color on the portrait that has "Cuba" on it. (as he posted)

One of the few things I know about CCs!


----------



## Mutombo (Aug 3, 2010)

thebayratt said:


> Neither pics have the "Cuba" under the Habana. *Maybe these are pre 2009?*


So were you just basing the fakeness of that cigar on the fact that it said "Cuba" in on the band?

I'll have to check when I get home, I have a box of 2008 BBFs, and a few boxes of 2009/2010 BRC and BPC's. I never noticed the "Cuba" or "no Cuba" on the bands before though!


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Mutombo said:


> So were you just basing the fakeness of that cigar on the fact that it said "Cuba" in on the band?
> 
> I'll have to check when I get home, I have a box of 2008 BBFs, and a few boxes of 2009/2010 BRC and BPC's. I never noticed the "Cuba" or "no Cuba" on the bands before though!


I have a BBF that doesn't have the Cuba on it and the others that my buddy has, doesn't have it either is the reason for the "fake" claim.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 8, 2009)

I looked into my own stash and took photos of two Bolivars I have. Boxes were received from the same trusted source, though I haven't smoked any from either box.

On the left, a Boli Coronas Junior - Box Code TEB NOV 08
On the right, a Boli PC - Box Code LRE ENE 10










.
The bands appear to match what's on Trevor's site:


----------



## Mutombo (Aug 3, 2010)

I checked my stash too. '08 BBF's didn't have the "Cuba." '10 BRC's and BPC's did have the "Cuba".


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

As real as they come:










And as dry as they come as well!


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

The newer Bolivar bands definitely do have Cuba on them. I freaked out the first time I saw it as well and researched it. The pic on the first page looks fine to me, but that doesn't say whether it's real or not obviously.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Jack Straw said:


> The newer Bolivar bands definitely do have Cuba on them. I freaked out the first time I saw it as well and researched it. The pic on the first page looks fine to me, but that doesn't say whether it's real or not obviously.


Thanks.

Th guy who is selling them also said they are from atleast 2008... thats another thing I think may be throwing me off after reading this thread and doing a little research. Going to have to got check for a box code to see what year they are really from.

Thanks for all your help.

*Continue posting Real/Fake pics!!!*​
:bump:​


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Shawn, tell him to light one up and take a puff on it. You'll know pretty instantly if it's a real or fake Boli. Bolis have very distinct flavor profiles. 
BTW the ones that Ray (Rock) posted are fakes, just in case any noobs got confused lol.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> As real as they come:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn those are nasty looking! They give new meaning to the term Dog Rocket!


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Damn those are nasty looking! They give new meaning to the term Dog Rocket!


Agreed! not only are the bands off but those are some really ugly sticks! It's like the Maury Povich show, which "girl" is really a man!:dunno:


----------

